# Inbuilt calc in firefox



## xbonez (Jan 11, 2008)

ok, this isn't really a tut...more of a trick

In the google searchbar in Firefox (to the right of the address bar), u can perform simple maths calc. such as 24=12-5 , 18+50-25 or even some trigo operations such as sin x etc....it displays the result without u having to press enter, so its pretty nifty


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 11, 2008)

Somehow didn't work with my FF.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 11, 2008)

its not FireFox, its google 

*www.google.com/intl/en/help/features.html#calculator


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 11, 2008)

^yea,lolz


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 11, 2008)

and works with any browser


----------



## ico (Jan 14, 2008)

Knew this...
I think we can install this Add-on in Firefox if we really want a Calculator for Firefox:

*addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1194


----------



## Ecko (Jan 22, 2008)

ax3 said:


> nice .... bt y 2 add more extensions & make ff MORE heavy on system ?


Yup it already is 2 much


----------



## rook!e (Nov 10, 2008)

xbonez said:


> ok, this isn't really a tut...more of a trick
> 
> In the google searchbar in Firefox (to the right of the address bar), u can perform simple maths calc. such as 24=12-5 , 18+50-25 or even some trigo operations such as sin x etc....it displays the result without u having to press enter, so its pretty nifty



this is one of the dumbest B-graded tutorial i hv found.


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 10, 2008)

@rook!e, instead of giving negative criticism see if you can do better.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 10, 2008)

rook!e said:


> this is one of the dumbest B-graded tutorial i hv found.


You bumped a 10 month old thread for this? 
Mods, do the needful.


----------

